# Michingan's Largest 1/24th Bracket Drag Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

3 Races, 3 Days of Racing $3000.00 overall pay out. :thumbsup:

Michigan's Bracket Race will be November 27th, 28th, and 29th. 3 days of racing, 3 bracket races. Total winnings will be $3000.00 over the three days. In order for the event to go as scheduled we need to have 20 racers pre-register. 6 car entry into all 3 races is $150.00 That is 3 days for racing for only $150.00 
1st 20 racers to pre-register will be entered into a race run off with the 1st prize being a complete custom built/custom painted drag car www.tsshobbies.com 734.487.8410


----------

